# SIG-Sauer 516



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Last Wed. I stopped at Tombstone Tactical. And instead of just drooling over all "the stuff", 
they offered me a good deal on one of the "pieces of stuff" that I had in mind. Couldn't resist.
Did I need it ? Of course not. Did I want it ? Well sure. And now I'm Zombie-proofed. 
My first black rifle. Except it isn't black.

So I have new SIG-Sauer 516 Patrol Rifle. It's got some "cool" features for the price. Magpul MOE
(Magpul Original Equipment) good "stuff". Adjustable stock, their pistol grip, two Magpul 30 rd. mags, 
flip-up BUIS (Back Up Iron Sights), plastic covers for the sharp edged M1913 Mil-Spec Picatinny "rails".
A black nylon sling, with "push-buttons". Three positions for the buttons. Front and rear of the rail, 
at the back of the lower. I wanted a piston gun. For no real good reason (cleaning?). But, I've got it.

And, its finish is "hard and durable" Ceracote FDE. They call it Flat Dark Earth. But, to me it should be
FMTCES. Flat Medium Tan Clay Earth "Stuff". :mrgreen:

Last Friday morning I dissasemblied and checked the gun. It was a cool day. 60 degrees, but no sun
and some wind. But, couldn't resist. I ran 50 rounds through it with no problems. Iron sights. COLD DAY !

It's Wed. again. I've ordered an adapter for a B-Square bipod I had laying around. Not here yet.
Today I mounted a cheap red/green dot sight I also had laying around. And adjusted the dot so it co-witnesses
with the iron sights. 

Tomorrow is the day. Out to the range with 150 rounds of green-tip. 62 grains, 1 in 7 twist. Time to sight it in. :smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Sweet. I've been looking at it's big brother, the 716 for a couple of years but just haven't pulled the trigger yet. 

Also been looking at one of the 516 pistol variants...


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Sweet. I've been looking at it's big brother, the 716 for a couple of years but just haven't pulled the trigger yet. . .


I orginally had my heart set on a 7.62 piston gun. 
And the SIG 716 was a "major competitor" for my $$$'s. To match up with my other "very nice" 7.62 NATO or .308 guns.

Owner Brian said "And just what are you going to use it for ?".
I said, "Uh, I guess just being a paper-punching range rat" and "because it's cool looking". "I already have a MOA .308".

He said "Checked factory ammo prices lately ?".
I said, "About a buck a throw for 7.62 practice stuff". "A bit cheaper in big quantities". "Sierra Matchking prices can get NASTY".

He said, "Let's compare my 516 price with my 716 price". "That'll buy a bunch of ammo right off".
And "If you want me to box up the 516 on the wall, you can save even more".
"You don't really expect a black rifle to be REALLY accurate for this price, do you ?".

And, "You can punch twice as many holes for the same ammo $$$'s if you use the itty bitty guy to go bang".
"Unless you REALLY think you JUST HAVE to have a 7.62 Zombie Killer for when and if the SHTF ?".

I said, "All right, ALL RIGHT, I GET your drift.".

And, as I said, the 516 followed me home. This time I can say "my Momma didn't raise no fool". Many other times I can't claim that. :smt1099


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

I should have bought one years back when they droped the price to around $950 for a few months. What did you pay for that bad boy??


----------

